# Rattleing a buck question?



## trackdog (Apr 9, 2005)

Do you think it would be a good time to rattle in a buck this sunday {nov. 15}
also to use tinks 69......just wondering since they are hanging with does, im sure it would be difficult to call one in away from a doe right now. I know where a big 12 piont is hanging out we seen him on the 11th and no shot, i got a good place for a set up on him, but not to sure what to do. Probably just wait him out and let the doe do the work. I can't get back out untill sunday. What's your opinion.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

ive never had any luck rattling but i have friends who do it all of the time and theyve taken some nice bucks doing it !!! Go for it ..............let us know how you do !!!


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

Might be a little better waiting till the majority of the breeding is done. they'll running around again looking for one more hot doe. Rattling now while their locked down on does may not be as productive, then again you never know what's roaming around right now. 
You won't have anything to lose.


----------



## Boston30 (Nov 14, 2006)

I have mixed feelings. I've had luck rattling many small bucks a few weeks ago but i have also scared away a few does over the years. I debate this question with myself all the time. Personally I think it adds a little excitement and anticipation to the hunt and i'm willing to give it a try even during the rut.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

If a buck is locked on a doe nothing will get his attention and draw him away. So when you are rattling to are really calling out to the bucks that are currently in search or at least not occupied by another doe's presence. I have had somewhat limited success with rattling but have actually had a few times where I felt that the bucks showed up because of my rattling even though they did not come storming in like they do on TV. A lot of it has to do with the doe/buck ratio. If there are a lot of does to be bred there is not a great deal of competition in finding a hot doe. That mean they do not need to search long and also if they hear a possible confrontation they may not be motivated to join in knowing that there are other does around.

Personally I still give the rattling a try every now and then throughout the season just to see what it may stir up. Last Friday I was rattling and within a couple of minutes of finishing a rattle I had a half rack come in. Again he didn't come busting in anxiously but rather he moseyed in and checked out the area, took a good sniff of my scent bomb, and then moseyed on out. That has been more of the behavior that I see when they show up. Bottom line is that I don't think in most cases that it will lessen your chances of seeing deer unless you are detected in your movement. I figure it is worth a try every now and then.


----------



## trackdog (Apr 9, 2005)

bkr43050 said:


> If a buck is locked on a doe nothing will get his attention and draw him away. So when you are rattling to are really calling out to the bucks that are currently in search or at least not occupied by another doe's presence. I have had somewhat limited success with rattling but have actually had a few times where I felt that the bucks showed up because of my rattling even though they did not come storming in like they do on TV. A lot of it has to do with the doe/buck ratio. If there are a lot of does to be bred there is not a great deal of competition in finding a hot doe. That mean they do not need to search long and also if they hear a possible confrontation they may not be motivated to join in knowing that there are other does around.
> 
> Personally I still give the rattling a try every now and then throughout the season just to see what it may stir up. Last Friday I was rattling and within a couple of minutes of finishing a rattle I had a half rack come in. Again he didn't come busting in anxiously but rather he moseyed in and checked out the area, took a good sniff of my scent bomb, and then moseyed on out. That has been more of the behavior that I see when they show up. Bottom line is that I don't think in most cases that it will lessen your chances of seeing deer unless you are detected in your movement. I figure it is worth a try every now and then.


thanks for the replies.
I agree, when they are on the doe, it doesnt matter. I'll probably sit tight and wait on HER. i'm within 75 yrds of the bedding area and they always come out a certain path [well noy always] but i'll have a good set up on him and use the wind, he's a big brute


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

If you are keying on one buck in particular unfortunately you are probably hunting the hardest part of the season to find him because he will be the most unpredictable right now. Early in the season they have a pattern but from here on out until the breeding slows down they will be much less predictable. Your best bet right now would probably be to set up on the heaviest doe activity area and hope that he is cruising the area in search. This unpredictability is why you so often hear about guys shooting a bruiser and commenting on how they had never seen that buck around.

Good luck and hopefully you will have some pictures to share in the near future.


----------



## trackdog (Apr 9, 2005)

your right, i remember that stuff, guess i needed a reminder. Yeah hope to post some pics of one, i'll still have a great time, deer or not. beats being at work. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Go for it! I rattle quite a bit and the first thing I'll say is that the majority of the time the bucks act as bkr has said. They often sneak in and even circle to scent check the area. They will be locked onto the area hard with their eyes and can bust you if you are moving around. After you rattle make sure you have bow in hand and concentrate extra hard for 15-20 minutes - they don't always surface immediately and can come from quite a distance to investigate.

I rattled in 5 bucks in 4 days the first week of November this year alone. On Sunday 11/1 I rattled in a 3.5 yr old 10 point from well over a 1/4 mile away in Fayette county. He came like on TV though - ran out of standing corn, crossed the county road and came all the way to me. He was posturing, thrashing standing corn, etc. I was so excited with his behavior I took him at 30 yards; double lung shot and he walked 10 steps and fell dead right there. He wasn't the largest antlered buck in the area; I had rattled in a older larger buck form the same tree previously and I didn't make it happen.
This 10 is a 120s class deer and I was stoked for 2 days after taking him - it was like yote hunting for deer!!! It was certainly an experience I will never forget.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> I rattled in 5 bucks in 4 days the first week of November this year alone. On Sunday 11/1 I rattled in a 3.5 yr old 10 point from well over a 1/4 mile away in Fayette county. He came like on TV though - ran out of standing corn, crossed the county road and came all the way to me. He was posturing, thrashing standing corn, etc. I was so excited with his behavior I took him at 30 yards; double lung shot and he walked 10 steps and fell dead right there. He wasn't the largest antlered buck in the area; I had rattled in a older larger buck form the same tree previously and I didn't make it happen.
> This 10 is a 120s class deer and I was stoked for 2 days after taking him - it was like yote hunting for deer!!! It was certainly an experience I will never forget.


That is a cool story and would be a real rush to get one that came in with that attitude. I have shot at least two that I felt pretty confident that they responded to my rattling. They both showed up within 3-5 minutes after rattling and they just moved slowly through the area checking things out. By the way both of those bucks were shot on November 11th which would be pretty much where we are right now in the season. So yes it is definitely worth a try.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

It was crazy no doubt! It is so flat out there you can see forever once the crops were down. I carry a very nice set of binos on me out there. As soon as I finished I looked up and saw him crossing the road - I thought to myself "you've got to be kidding"! The sun was high in the sky and he came into direct sunlight. I watched him come across a picked bean field with the binos and enter the standing corn around my stand. I lost sight of him until a pair of doves took off out of the corn - I knew it was him coming. Seconds later he popped out and worked right to me. It was amazing! I've had a bunch of close encounters rattling and had not taken one - he was the first I could claim I rattled in and killed.

This is the 10 point I provided the weight and meat count for; he was 177 dressed. He also had a busted off G-1 on his right side and an antler wound in his ear and neck. There really aren't all that many deer out there, but they seem aggrressive. This is the first year I've hunted this farm - it is 424 acres and hasn't been hunted for 20+ years. Most locals don't hunt there due to lack of woods - it's all fencerows and crops. Landowners neighbors are huge deer hunters and don't hunt around there There are scattered woodlots and swamps around and I actually think it is a great place to hunt for a patient hunter. Definately some older deer living out there too from what I have seen (lots of big tracks). I saw only 5 deer in 7 hunts, but 2 were shooter bucks. Landowner wants a doe down, so I am planning to give my best effort gun week (and an excuse to take vacation from work)


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

What are you guys rattling with are you useing a rattling bag or real antlers?If your useing a bag what brand seems to work best? I have tried to rattle with a pair of sheds I found but it is hard to carry the with a cross bow and climber without makeing alot of noise.
Thank you Angler ss.


----------



## eyedream (Aug 24, 2007)

Angler ss said:


> What are you guys rattling with are you useing a rattling bag or real antlers?If your useing a bag what brand seems to work best? I have tried to rattle with a pair of sheds I found but it is hard to carry the with a cross bow and climber without makeing alot of noise.
> Thank you Angler ss.


I used real antlers for years with good results but the last couple I've used a bag made by Hunter Specialties. I still prefer the sound of real ones but I agree they are a pain to pack.


----------



## rack-a-holic (Jan 2, 2009)

i used to use a rattling bag that i thought sounded awsome but i wasnt seeing any deer come in to it. i decided to pick up the real ones this year and rattled my buck in on nov. 7...they way i pack them is tuck them inbetween my fanny pack and my belt line..it works great if you have one on oneside and the other on the other side. just make sure the points are facing outwards


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I killed a 9 point on Nov 9th. I believe this buck came into my rattling.
30 minutes earlier I saw a buck about 80 yards down the hill from my stand. I grabbed my antlers and rattled. He stopped and looked my way then made a scrape. He did the same thing 3 more times. I also gave a few soft grunts. He walked down the creek and went out of sight. After about 5 minutes I did another light rattleing sequence and a few more soft grunts. I hung up the horns and just waited. About 15 minutes later, I saw just the back of a deer and it was headed my way and I knew by the size it was a buck. He was in thick brush. This was the most nervous deer I have ever seen. He would walk a few steps stop and look around then change directions, take 8 or ten more steps, stop and look around some more. He changed directions so many times, it was hard to tell if he was going to go in front of my stand or behind it. Lucky for me he stepped out at 15 yards in front of my stand. 









I've had pretty good success over the years rattling in bucks. 5 or 6 yares ago a friend was having a hard time seeing any deer much less a buck so I invited him to hunt with me. It was one of those foggy mid November days that you just know are going to be good. We set up stands about 10' apart. On about my 3rd or 4th sequence of rattling we heard what sounded like antlers tick just to our left and pretty close. It was so foggy we could only see about 25 yards. After maybe 5 minutes I lightly ticked the horns again. Then I noticed my friends hands moving towards his bow. I don't know how he saw the deer or found that buck in his peep sight but he killed a fairly nice 9 pointer that day.

The only advice I have is you don't have to crash the antler together all the time. Light rattling works best in my opinion. I overheard one of the guys I work with giving some advice to a novice deer hunter about ratteling. He said, " after you're done ratteling, stand up and get ready". That is good advice. Most deer sneak in, the deer I killed this year was within 30 yards before I even saw him. 

Give it a shot, I know it works.
If a buck is on a hot doe forget it, nothing works!

That friend at work, he killed a buck he rattled in also. It was the 3rd one that came in that morning.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

good thread guys... crappie dude- nice deer!

I'm convinced now... i HAVE to get a pair of real antlers for rattling
I've used the bag for years with no success...
I heard 3 different sparring matches this year and ya, they were very light in sounding "tink", "tink", "tink" I cannot imitate that sound with my primos bag.

Thanks for convincing me rack-a-holic


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I use real antlers from a 8 pt I killed


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Fish-N-Fool, great story. When those antlers work, they're great.

I also use real antlers. A friend gave me a set of 4 point (each antler) mule deer sheds. I've used them for over 20 years. Some years it seems to work better than others and it works on some deer better than others. I've pulled a buck in from as far away as 300 yards across a bean field and it came on a run. Of course it was the ugliest deer I ever called in, so I let him walk. I think the earliest success I've had is mid-October and it works into December. I would think as long as the bucks have antlers, it should work.
If you can see the deer when you're ratteling, just watch his actions. If he's not paying any attention to you, try getting louder. Just remember not all bucks are looking for a fight but maybe he wants to come WATCH a fight. 
Just keep in mind that antlers don't work all the time and I've even had bucks run from them. If you see a buck coming towards you don't do anything. If you see one passing out of range, you have nothing to loose.
Good luck and go get them.


----------

